# Lightest Quivers?



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys,

What quiver do you recommend for being extremely light and quiet?

Thanks!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

G5 - Magloc

Its not the lightest out there but between the noise dampening hood and magloc disconnect system its the quietest in my opinion. Its not any heavier than most other quivers, but I'm sure some of the plastic 3 arrow quivers are lighter.


----------



## K9-1 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Alpine Soft Loc*

Just my opinion..... very light and super quiet


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

soft loc and the fuse posi lite quiver. Bohning Lynx is very light as well.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

*Ulta-Lite series by Diamond/Bowtech*

I just purchased a diamond/bowtech ultra-lite Q3. (for $36!) This quiver matches perfectly with the hd grey camo on my Black Ice. It fastens down tight and it adds very little weight to my bow. Also, no noise at the shot - if anything my bow shoots a little quieter with the quiver on, which is how I hunt anyhow. This is a new economy line that is cheaper and lighter then the Octane line. Check out the review here in the evaluations done by "IKE OSU" sp?


----------



## msinc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have looked at many quivers recently and bought the Apex Nano. It is very light, you can even take off the top arrow holder. I have read a few complaints about the Apex and these issues must have been addressed because the one I have doesn't seem to have any. It also fits nice and tight to the bow. The G5 is very well made and the price is definately right but to me the hood is about twice as big as it needs to be. I like the looks and weight of the Fuse Ventera Lite also. Good luck.


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

bantam weight octane quiver does everything i need for hunting and is light and manuverable, holds 4 arrows (i think) lol and it adjust to match your risers curvature.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Tight spot!
Best quiver I have ever seen, by a wide margin.


----------



## tenmilestyle (Dec 19, 2007)

Treelimb! I have an elite/treelimb 2 peice and it is super light.


----------



## Korak (Oct 15, 2008)

The Kwikee Kwiver 3ss only weighs 5.6oz. I use a 3 arrow version only weighs an once more.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

*light quiet and machined disconnect*



Palegabe said:


> Guys,
> 
> What quiver do you recommend for being extremely light and quiet?
> 
> Thanks!


NewDawnOutdoors.com Got to check it out:darkbeer:


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

*Purchased a G5 Mag-Loc Compact Riser Mount*

I was going to go with the bantumweight but opted to go with the G5-Mag-Loc riser mount. Purchased it on ebay last night $80 TMD. Can't wait to see how heavy it is.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Palegabe said:


> I was going to go with the bantumweight but opted to go with the G5-Mag-Loc riser mount. Purchased it on ebay last night $80 TMD. Can't wait to see how heavy it is.


Quiver alone is 9.5oz (assuming you got the Compact Version) no clue how heavy the sight mounted one is


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Atchison said:


> Quiver alone is 9.5oz (assuming you got the Compact Version) no clue how heavy the sight mounted one is


G5 it was you in another thread that talked me into it. With the riser mount you can position your arrows better than the sight mounted one. That is what the G5 rep told me at Cabelas a couple of Saturdays ago.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

DTales said:


> I just purchased a diamond/bowtech ultra-lite Q3. (for $36!) This quiver matches perfectly with the hd grey camo on my Black Ice. It fastens down tight and it adds very little weight to my bow. Also, no noise at the shot - if anything my bow shoots a little quieter with the quiver on, which is how I hunt anyhow. This is a new economy line that is cheaper and lighter then the Octane line. Check out the review here in the evaluations done by "IKE OSU" sp?


x2 buddy just got the q5.2 ultralight quiver and its the lightest quiever i have ever seen. dont even know its on till your arrows are in. and cheap to only 36 bucks.


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

msinc said:


> I have looked at many quivers recently and bought the Apex Nano. It is very light, you can even take off the top arrow holder. I have read a few complaints about the Apex and these issues must have been addressed because the one I have doesn't seem to have any. It also fits nice and tight to the bow. The G5 is very well made and the price is definately right but to me the hood is about twice as big as it needs to be. I like the looks and weight of the Fuse Ventera Lite also. Good luck.


Have used Apex 5 arrow for two years now and it's an excellent quiver regardless of price (which is about $50)...It's quiet, easy to use and holds arrows very well...Magnetic connector, so can be removed easily...Only problem I've ever had was a little sticky to separate sections but some scentfree soap took care of that...Great quiver!


----------

